# Mastering PFS?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

What’s the YouTube channel to follow if you’d like very detailed tutorials on everything you need to know about shooting a PFS well. Is it Dgui? Any suggestions for any other channels?

I like it. I want to be able to repeatably hit something with it. 

Thank you fellow Slingdudes. Much appreciated.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mister Dighton
Dgui
Takin shots
Mark Seljan
Slingshot Shooters
Arturito0350

And a bunch of others

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Dude just make a plywood one and use small ammo and go for it . Only way you learn . Everything you need know is in this pic


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Dude just make a plywood one and use small ammo and go for it . Only way you learn . Everything you need know is in this pic
> View attachment 355329


Right on. I have one, actually a few now. And I’ve been tinkering with clay ammo. It’s really fun and I know, practice makes perfect. I have to build proper muscle memory and that only comes with experience. I just wanted to make sure I was using it the right way and didn’t have the dang thing upside down or something lol. This pic really helps. Thank you.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Mister Dighton
> Dgui
> Takin shots
> Mark Seljan
> ...


Thank you Stankard. I’m still learning all the big names, so this really helps.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Right on. I have one, actually a few now. And I’ve been tinkering with clay ammo. It’s really fun and I know, practice makes perfect. I have to build proper muscle memory and that only comes with experience. I just wanted to make sure I was using it the right way and didn’t have the dang thing upside down or something lol. This pic really helps. Thank you.


Funny thing I made a pfs and I shot it smashed myself in the hand wife tried it same thing . Was a little bit before I tried again it hurt bad . I still smack a fork here there that’s why I don’t put to much time into them . Do you know Batts he an English dude very good pfs guy he has a couple vids helped me out


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Funny thing I made a pfs and I shot it smashed myself in the hand wife tried it same thing . Was a little bit before I tried again it hurt bad . I still smack a fork here there that’s why I don’t put to much time into them . Do you know Batts he an English dude very good pfs guy he has a couple vids helped me out


No, I hadn’t heard of him yet. I’ll check his channel out though. Yeah, I don’t know, there’s something about the darn thing for me. It’s super addicting! Fork hits with clay ammo are cool it just goes up in dust. I thought I’d peek down a new rabbit hole a tiny bit


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Try a pickle bone or wrench not a true pfs but give you a buffer . Gapper frames have an 1 inch hole give u a little wiggle room


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> View attachment 355331
> View attachment 355332


I actually just got this polycarbonate one off of @Jcharmin92 but haven’t had a chance to throw it up in Slingmail yet. Don’t mind the horrible band tying job 😂.








Also got a Nibbler but I’ll stick with the pickle bone for now, Skarrd also sent me a cool one with a bit wider gap.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

apart from pocketability, what are the advantages of PFS?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> No, I hadn’t heard of him yet. I’ll check his channel out though. Yeah, I don’t know, there’s something about the darn thing for me. It’s super addicting! Fork hits with clay ammo are cool it just goes up in dust. I thought I’d peek down a new rabbit hole a tiny bit


"Batz PFS Addict" is his channel


Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nice man have you shot it yet?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

See I did it backwards I started with PFS then got into standard slings Got some pointers from Monroe, watched the vids and went all in. Still my main frame style. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Dude just make a plywood one and use small ammo and go for it . Only way you learn . Everything you need know is in this pic
> View attachment 355329


Do you sight through your forks with a pfs? I always use the corner of the frame just like an ott. The only time I use the fork gap is if I hold the frame upright. That's the best place to start is upright in my opinion. Gangster style takes a bit more practice.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Catapult carnage is a good channel


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Do you sight through your forks with a pfs? I always use the corner of the frame just like an ott. The only time I use the fork gap is if I hold the frame upright. That's the best place to start is upright in my opinion. Gangster style takes a bit more practice.


You've got the right idea. There's been some disagreement with that pic and where it actually came from. 

My suggestion is to start with an easy to hold, simple frame like the OPFS, Spring Breaker, PFS60, Bone, Mule....etc. When y'all get comfortable with PFS then try the trickier frames like the Nibbler and others

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> You've got the right idea. There's been some disagreement with that pic and where it actually came from.
> 
> My suggestion is to start with an easy to hold, simple frame like the OPFS, Spring Breaker, PFS60, Bone, Mule....etc. When y'all get comfortable with PFS then try the trickier frames like the Nibbler and others
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I agree start with the easiest way possible then advance from there.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Pedroito said:


> apart from pocketability, what are the advantages of PFS?


Beats me, they’re just fun! But absolutely not for beginners. You need to have form and release down or you’ll hurt yourself. People hunt with these things and everything. This is also how I react whenever I get into something new with slingshots 😂


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Nice man have you shot it yet?


Oh yeah! I was using clay and got half a dozen fork hits and they just blew up in dust in front of me. Oh I already said that. No damage but I kinda even liked that! Lol. I also chucked some 3/8 through it. I’m not bad with clearing the slingshot, I just can’t hit anything past about 10 feet or so.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Really this whole thing happened because I misplaced my scout 😂


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

i jumped head first into the pavement with my PFS...

Tried short draw and every tip i found on the forum, twist, tweak, speed bump, projection aiming... and all i got were fork hits, until i tried full butterly, shot like a regular OTT, shoot sideways or gangsta, whatever you call it, only do 2 things differently, first, relax your wrist, so it naturally flips forward at the release, and second, since the forks are narrower, my reference or anchor point just went up higher, still aiming with the fork tip.

Since then, i shoot almost exclusively PFS and love them! hope all my ranting helps


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Bimbo said:


> i jumped head first into the pavement with my PFS...
> 
> Tried short draw and every tip i found on the forum, twist, tweak, speed bump, projection aiming... and all i got were fork hits, until i tried full butterly, shot like a regular OTT, shoot sideways or gangsta, whatever you call it, only do 2 things differently, first, relax your wrist, so it naturally flips forward at the release, and second, since the forks are narrower, my reference or anchor point just went up higher, still aiming with the fork tip.
> 
> Since then, i shoot almost exclusively PFS and love them! hope all my ranting helps


Thanks! I certainly appreciate it!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Use the tip of the fork. Put the front of that fork slightly to the left of where your aiming and you should hit if everything else is executed correctly. That little bump over to the left will make up for the tweak of the pouch give it a run and get back with me. I was pretty accurate with that frame once upon a time.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

And I found that holding higher up towards the forks improved my accuracy significantly it may seem more dangerous but it helps keep the frame hand more stable on the pull back and release. I also never flip the frame while shooting I do everything the exact same as an Ott I just twist the pouch and give it a little tweak on the release and it throws 👍 very accurate with them.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> And I found that holding higher up towards the forks improved my accuracy significantly it may seem more dangerous but it helps keep the frame hand more stable on the pull back and release. I also never flip the frame while shooting I do everything the exact same as an Ott I just twist the pouch and give it a little tweak on the release and it throws 👍 very accurate with them.


Thanks man


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Any time bro


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Pedroito said:


> apart from pocketability, what are the advantages of PFS?


i find it a bit more challenging/competitive on a personal leval,plus the looks you get when non slingers see them,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> I actually just got this polycarbonate one off of @Jcharmin92 but haven’t had a chance to throw it up in Slingmail yet. Don’t mind the horrible band tying job 😂.
> View attachment 355333
> 
> Also got a Nibbler but I’ll stick with the pickle bone for now, Skarrd also sent me a cool one with a bit wider gap.
> View attachment 355334


cool looking nibbler,finding the right style of frame helps too,for me the thinner frames work best [1/4" to 1/2"]


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Do you sight through your forks with a pfs? I always use the corner of the frame just like an ott. The only time I use the fork gap is if I hold the frame upright. That's the best place to start is upright in my opinion. Gangster style takes a bit more practice.


I shoot everything sideways lol in my opinion a pfs is a point and hit . I have 3 I really like one is a lizard and a wrench and of course pickle bones . I never hit them . I just go from fork tips


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

I've got a few I really like as well. My custom made by SlingshotsbyGreg was the best thing I had ever touched until I randomly made that first fatty and it's equally as comfortable and accurate in all aspects but it's 1/2 the size but weighs pretty close to the same. I love them both though.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I've got a few I really like as well. My custom made by SlingshotsbyGreg was the best thing I had ever touched until I randomly made that first fatty and it's equally as comfortable and accurate in all aspects but it's 1/2 the size but weighs pretty close to the same. I love them both though.
> View attachment 355358
> View attachment 355359


I like thin pfs myself yours are cool 😎 just not my style. Don’t think I have one over 10 mm thick . I have to show ya some pics of my style haha just everyone sleeping but me and a kitten lol


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks man. I'd like to see whenever you get some time to post. I've had both styles thick and thin. For some reason the fullness of the frame seems to work best for me for stability. Whenever I go thin it's harder for me to rest my long ass fingers somewhere on the frame lol.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey I’d just like to thank everyone that commented. It helped out a ton!


----------

